# Creo que sería conveniente decir/aclarar/mencionar cuándo tenemos tiempo libre.



## FireRaptor

Hallo.

Ich versuche jetzt diesen Satz aus dem Englischen ins Deutsche zu übersetzen, und obwohl die Grammatik hier nicht zu schwierig für mich scheint, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Satz vollständig richtig ist. Und deswegen bitte ich euch jetzt um eure Hilfe.

Creo que sería conveniente decir cuándo tenemos tiempo libre.

Meine Versuche wären:

Ich denke, es wäre eine gute Idee, wenn wir sagen, wann wir Freizeit haben.
Ich denke,dass es zweckmässig wäre, wann wir Freizeit haben zu sagen.

Ich danke euch im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Creo que sería conveniente decir cuándo tenemos tiempo libre. *_
_*Ich denke/glaube, es wäre angebracht/angemessen/nützlich, darüber zu reden, wann wir Freizeit haben.*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## osa_menor

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre:
Ich denke, es wäre zweckmäßig, wenn wir sagen würden, wann wir Freizeit haben.

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

> Creo que sería conveniente decir cuándo tenemos tiempo libre.


La oración así a secas, esto es, sin el contexto, la traduciría más o menos literalmente, es decir: "es wäre angebracht/angemessen/nützlich/zweckmäßig zu sagen", ya que no es claro a quién se refiere el "ser conveniente decir".

Saludos,


----------



## FireRaptor

kunvla said:


> La oración así a secas, esto es, sin el contexto, la traduciría más o menos literalmente, es decir: "es wäre angebracht/angemessen/nützlich/zweckmäßig zu sagen", ya que no es claro a quién se refiere el "ser conveniente decir".
> 
> Saludos,



El contexto puede ser, por ejemplo, si necesitas saber cuando alguien tiene tiempo libre para reunirse a estudiar por ejemplo. Tal vez podría reemplazarlo por "sería conveniente que dijéramos", pero creo que de la otra forma es más sencillo.

¿Entonces podría decir?:

Ich denke, es wäre zweckmässig zu sagen, wann wir Freizeit haben.

Creo que no ubique el "zu sagen" en una posición correcta.


----------



## Tonerl

_*si necesitas saber cuando alguien tiene (bastante) tiempo (libre) para reunirse a estudiar por ejemplo *_
_*wenn du zum Beispiel wissen möchtest/musst, wann jemand genug (Frei) Zeit hat, um sich zum Studieren/Lernen zu verabreden/treffen*_

_*Ich denke, es wäre zweckmäßig (jemandem ?) zu sagen, wann wir genug (Frei) Zeit haben (um sich zum Studieren/Lernen zu verabreden/treffen)*_


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> _*si necesitas saber cuando alguien tiene (bastante) tiempo (libre) para reunirse a estudiar por ejemplo *_
> _*wenn du zum Beispiel wissen möchtest/musst, wann jemand genug (Frei) Zeit hat, um sich zum Studieren/Lernen zu verabreden/treffen*_
> 
> _*Ich denke, es wäre zweckmäßig (jemandem ?) zu sagen, wann wir genug (Frei) Zeit haben (um sich zum Studieren/Lernen zu verabreden/treffen)*_


Hallo Toni,

auch das (wem? - ihm/ ihr/ ihnen/ sich einander) hat mir auch gefehlt, um die Aussage richtig zu interpretieren.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> auch das (wem? - ihm/ ihr/ ihnen/ sich einander) hat mir auch gefehlt, um die Aussage richtig zu interpretieren.



_*Ja, genau !

Vom Grundsatz her, fand ich gestern schon die ganze Satzstruktur etwas "kopflastig", wie man bei meinem ersten Versuch feststellen konnte !

Was mir letztendlich auf die Sprünge half, war der Beitrag von FireRaptor von heute Morgen, woraus man ersehen konnte, dass man sich zum   Studieren/Lernen verabreden wollte und es zweckmäßig wäre, jemandem "zu sagen", wann wir (genug) Zeit dazu haben/hätten !!! 

Wie heißt es so schön:
Hablando se entiende la gente *_

_*LG*_


----------



## kunvla

FireRaptor said:


> El contexto puede ser, por ejemplo, si necesitas saber cuándo alguien tiene tiempo libre para reunirse a estudiar, por ejemplo. Tal vez podría reemplazarlo por "sería conveniente que dijéramos", pero creo que de la otra forma es más sencillo.
> 
> ¿Entonces podría decir?:
> 
> Ich denke, es wäre zweckmässig zu sagen, wann wir Freizeit haben.
> 
> Creo que no ubiqué el "zu sagen" en una posición correcta.


Lo ubicaste bien, solamente te faltaban unas tildes.

Saludos,


----------

